# 190 gal / 13" Rhombeus



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

CLOSE UP photo of 13" rhom in a 190 GAL

-Link!- ^^^^^

Below are the first pics of the Rhombeus and 190 gal tank.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Picture #1


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Picture #2


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

nice fish............. with an aquarium that big you have to be able to put more than one rhom........... but maybe not 13 inches!!!!!!!! how old is it


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

phensway said:


> nice fish............. with an aquarium that big you have to be able to put more than one rhom........... but maybe not 13 inches!!!!!!!! how old is it


 !! 1 rhom is good for me in there !!

I could only make a guess at the age prob, 10 yrs??

I haven't got a good measurement. It's the fish in pic 3 of PIRANHA KINGS rhom pics.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sweet fish, dude









So who's the lucky volunteer to have her hands shredded


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

That's my girl Kim.







Believe it or not, I didnt' even have to pay her!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

looking good, i hope you enjoy your new baby. here are some mor epics of the fish.
http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...t=ST&f=4&t=3409

wes


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Very Nice Rhom


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice lookin Rhom!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sweet fish....


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

A real monster...congrats!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

one sweet looking fish you got there


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

awesome fish!!!!!!!!!!!!









cantr wait till mine gets that big...i still havent named him, anyone have any suggestions for MY rhom?


----------



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

What do you feed a vicious piranha that big (people)?????????


----------



## Amazon (Apr 15, 2003)

a 190 galloner all to himself? lucky fish


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wicked fish


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Someday I hope to bragg about a monster Rhom!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

SWEET GIR--- er, I mean rhom!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

haha yup


----------

